# St John's Hospital, Bracebridge Heath - June 2012



## UE-OMJ (Jun 4, 2012)

I had a really nice wander round St Johns Hospital with Bambii (she didnt fall over!). This is a lovely building, I took nearly 400 photos and had trouble reducing them down for this post. However it does look much better from the outside than inside. Dont let it fool you, it looks in great condition but most of the floors inside are ready to give way, they have collapsed in many places and most of what is left is soft under-foot and therefore you have to be really careful and walk very slowly!


Some history taken from
http://www.forsakenplaces.co.uk/Urbexreports/Bracebridgeheath/Bracebridge Heath.htm



> The asylum has been known by many different names over the years:
> 
> 1852-1893 Lincolnshire County Lunatic Asylum or Lincolnshire County Pauper Lunatic Asylum
> 1894-1915 Lincolnshire Lunatic Asylum
> ...



I had a chat to a friendly business owner who worked opposite, apparently the front part of the building (reception) was opened up for an 'open day' last week to allow people to view plans, the main water tower is going to be removed and a few other bits taken down.

I had completely missed the nursery and it was only with his kind help he guided me to where it was. I'm planning on posting another report after this one based soley on the nursery. This part just doesnt look like it belongs in the same thread, it's hard to actually believe it's even in the same building.

There are also many tunnels/service ducts, but I didnt fancy a trip down there either through choice, or via the floor collapsing...

Make a note of the ceilings, these are very different to anything else I've seen, and quite attractive.







(This photo was tagged as being taken in 2005, found on google)



































































































































































































































































































Sorry, lots of photos, and most from the outside. I really enjoyed this explore, especially the 'look' of the building.


----------



## ravenwing93 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice job mate, glad you managed to get in 

Seems like you've seen quite a bit that we didn't get around to last time!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 4, 2012)

Great stuff! Thanks for posting them up


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 4, 2012)

awwww..just lovely..


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 4, 2012)

Geeze you have really been bitten by the Urbex bug good and proper lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Must have been an amazing building in its day? first time i,ve noticed the phone box! superb photos.


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 4, 2012)

Great stuff mate a good to see another slant on this place 
Was good to see a bit more of the exterior as well as in side
Keep em coming


----------



## nelly (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice stuff mate, the place is starting to look a bit sorry for itself now


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 4, 2012)

very nice pics mate thanks for sharing


----------



## neoncity (Jun 6, 2012)

This place has some very nice features and your photos are really good, the first shot with the pink clouds is amazing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone - That first shot with the sunrise was just pure luck, we just happened to arrived at the right moment, and for once the camera behaved itself


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 6, 2012)

Good to see the place is back on the radar and getting some attention again. It's a cracking explore.

Nice work mate.


----------



## Gavanova (Jun 6, 2012)

Great pictures looks like a great explore!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 7, 2012)

Great shots mate, love the water tower, you've made me wanna go now!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nicely done mate. Looking forward to this one, those ceilings really are a bit different!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 26, 2012)

Covered that really well, think i need to head over here!


----------



## goodtime212 (Jul 28, 2012)

I was a patient here [sad story of abuse. Doctor later struck off!] from 1968 to 1971. Pity you didn't photograph the inside of one of those small 'side-rooms'. They were the place 'naughty' or 'uncontrollable' people were locked...until someone remembered you were there..Not so fuuny as it seems!


----------



## shipwreck (Jul 29, 2012)

Gary Numan used this place for his 'Fall' video 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGiuajhBv7s[/ame]


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 29, 2012)

goodtime212 said:


> I was a patient here [sad story of abuse. Doctor later struck off!] from 1968 to 1971. Pity you didn't photograph the inside of one of those small 'side-rooms'. They were the place 'naughty' or 'uncontrollable' people were locked...until someone remembered you were there..Not so fuuny as it seems!



Thanks for sharing that. I may have taken a photo in one of those, I only published about 40 of 400 or so, I'll have to take a look. Which pic number shows the outside of the rooms you're talking about.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 29, 2012)

shipwreck said:


> Gary Numan used this place for his 'Fall' video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGiuajhBv7s



Thats brilliant, thanks for that


----------

